# Help with some tools



## Rixtools (Jul 2, 2017)

I have some questions about an old boring bar, knurling tools or maybe they are not.  And a pointed bar that is a mystery to me .
I have never used a boring bar. So what do you do ?





Are these really knurling tools or something else. I have heard that knurling tools put undo stress on the cross feed . Is this true? 


And the mystery bar. Seems like a number 2 taper .


----------



## mikey (Jul 2, 2017)

The boring bars in pic one accept HSS tool bits, square in the first two and round in the last one. The tool bit is shaped/sharpened and then locked into the bar with a set screw.

Yes, those are old style knurlers. Those are locked into your lantern tool post and then pushed into the work to knurl the surface. ALL of the force from the knurling process is sustained by the spindle bearings, which is why most of us use a straddle-type or scissors knurler instead. The latter puts all the cutting forces into the knurler itself, not the spindle.

I have no idea what that last tool is for.


----------



## chips&more (Jul 2, 2017)

As mikey just said and also using the above type knurlers will put excessive force on the cross and compound feed nuts and other stuff on the carriage assembly


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 2, 2017)

The knurling tools will work on your lathe, they do take pressure to operate. If doing aluminum or brass they will take much less pressure. The big problem most try to force the lines in one cut, they take many back and forth trips with lube aplenty. I knurl everything with hand gripe pressure on old logan lathe. My tool is made like adjustable pliers one knurl on top arm and two on the bottom. I haven't seen any like them in years. If the grip is enough the lathe must be stronger. You should always use the center in tailstock support is always needed.


----------



## brino (Jul 2, 2017)

The item in the third picture appears to be a holder for a milling tool for use on a milling machine.
I can't quite see what it is currently holding.

The MT-2 taper goes in the spindle (with a draw-bar to keep it in).
Then a Weldon shank tool is held in the holder.
The long length allows a deep reach, but at the cost of rigidity.

-brino

EDIT: I suppose you could mill with it on the lathe too, just be sure to use a draw bar so it doesn't pop out and ruin you day.


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 2, 2017)

the bottom one looks like an extended center for a wood lathe.


----------



## Rixtools (Jul 3, 2017)

Thanks for all the answers. Thanks Mikey sounds like those old knurling tools can just be antiques.


----------



## mikey (Jul 3, 2017)

Rixtools said:


> Thanks for all the answers. Thanks Mikey sounds like those old knurling tools can just be antiques.



Those tools are known as bump knurlers and they actually work. I don't care for them because of the spindle loading but also because they deflect the work away from the tool. I get a much better knurl with a scissors knurler.


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 4, 2017)

If you choose not to use the bump knurlers for all kinds of good reasons, then consider that you can make your own scissors and use the knurls from these bumps if the knurls are in good condition.
Or consider posting the bumps here at HM at free or reduced pricing.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Rixtools (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks Mike. I am pretty new to lathe work . I had not heard of a scissors knurl until it came up here. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Rixtools (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks Daryl. That is a good idea.


----------

